# Recommendation for an 88 note keyboard sliding rail



## Mishabou (Feb 15, 2021)

I will be replacing my Roland A88 for a Fantom 8. ATM, the A88 is tucked under my desk on a sliding tray, when fully extended it's a tad bouncy, the Fantom 8 being heavier will definitely make it worse. I'm looking for a new sturdy / solid sliding rail, any suggestions ? Thx


----------



## Pier (Feb 15, 2021)

What tray are you using now?

I ended up buying a Z style stand to put my small midi keyboard at a good position between me and the desk but it's a bit clunky.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 16, 2021)

Pier said:


> What tray are you using now?
> 
> I ended up buying a Z style stand to put my small midi keyboard at a good position between me and the desk but it's a bit clunky.


I did the same - I brought a Z stand for my '88 Keystation to go under the desk. I attached teflon furniture sliders to the feet so it slides out really easily. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Mishabou (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi guys...thanks for the recommendations. Even though the stand would do the trick, i prefer to go with a tray to keep things tidy. Anyways, i found some rails at MacMasters.


----------



## Pier (Feb 17, 2021)

I found this IMGUR gallery on the installation of some McMaster Under-Mount Drawer Slide:


----------



## soothingpanic (Feb 17, 2021)

this is what I used: 

when building my desk - which is an imitation of the Output platform desk, but modified to fit my KK S 88.


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 18, 2021)

I have the original Platform desk and it is indeed a few cm to small to fit a KK 88, so I went
for the 61 version. But now I really want a 88 keybed again and a Z-stand with the KK would
fit. I will have to remove the tray, but then sliding will not be that easy.
Other solution is to replace my S61 and Mikro3 with the Keylab 88. Fits onto the original
tray and has also pads. The extra controls, like sliders, are welcome because I was already
considering a Mixface.
I did not even register the S61 MK2. I already had a 25 as a portable solution.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 18, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> But now I really want a 88 keybed again and a Z-stand with the KK would
> fit. I will have to remove the tray, but then sliding will not be that easy.


Same solution as mentioned above: Get some large furniture sliders from Amazon (about $5) and affix to the legs of the stand.


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 20, 2021)

The KK88 is just a cm to long to fit, even with the sliders solution...


----------

